# Can't burn ISO image with OSX 10.3.9



## cyclefreak (Dec 19, 2002)

A friend created an ISO image and put it onto a CDR. I used DiskUtility to make an image of the disk. ***.dmg. The dmg file is the same size as the ISO file. 694.4 mb. Now that I have it on an external hard drive, I would like to copy the .dmg file to a new CD and burn it. I'm thinking it will be usable to anyone that can mount a .dmg file. Am I wrong???

Is it possible to burn an ISO image to a CD with OS X 10.3.9???

Thanks


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

yes.

all you have to do is create a burn folder in the finder and put the .dmg file in it and make a cd out of it. if that doesn't work, there's a program called "firestarter fx" (i think that's the name). it works great, and i'm 90% sure it works with 10.3 as well as 10.4.


----------

